# Upcoming Q1 2010 anime



## Cermage (Jan 2, 2010)

well, i'll probably be picking up Durarara!!, Hidamari sketch x star star star and Nodame Cantible finale from the start. maybe  Ookamikakushi, Dance in the Vampire Bund, Baka to Test and Qwaser no stigma depending on the reception it gets.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Dance in the Vampire Bund FTW


----------



## DKAngel (Jan 2, 2010)

they doing fate/stay night again?


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like it's H-Season


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 2, 2010)

Can someone kindly explain all these animes to me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 2, 2010)

@Canonbeat234 90% of them appear to be set in (or at least owe more than a passing nod to such a setting) some sort of "whacky"/mysterious school/academy and as such will probably be unrighteously boring. The remaining 10% seem to be using established themes* or a combination thereof or worse spinning it to cliché level (or in a bid to dodge it making OVA/feature films):

space pirates/mercenaries/bounty hunters
amnesia
vampires- Japanese take on Western mythology rather than straight up Japanese versions.
"whacky" powers.
GameSoul calls H-season, I reckon it will barely extend beyond fan service.

I doubt anyone will have any truly positive memories this time next year.

*read the basic setup of any well respected anime and tell me I am wrong.

I hate qualifying my posts but I will say we have had some amazing anime in the last 5- 10 years so please do not throw terms like nostalgia and rose tinted glasses around lightly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't know any of those. I'm waiting for Code Geass R3 to start later on in the year. They said they'd return in 2010, I think.


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 3, 2010)

The "character" pictured for unko-san junjou-ha looks like Parappa


----------



## luke_c (Jan 4, 2010)

Chu-Bra!! 
The first epsode aired today, seemed alright, interesting in more ways than one


Spoiler


----------



## casidepro (Jan 4, 2010)

aww i would love to see a new hajime no ippo season


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Ookamikakushi seems like the most interesting to me. Higurashi's writer and Rozen Maiden's illustrator on a collab project? Yep.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 8, 2010)

Durarara!! Was amazing, can't wait to see more, love the graphics, would highly reccomend it.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 9, 2010)

Of all of em Durarara caught my interest. Will have to look into that. Catching up on some old anime at the moment (GITS, NGEV) but I'll start watching some new stuff.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jan 17, 2010)

Durarara and Ookami Kakushi. The only good animus this season. (Excluding Legend of Koizumi, since it's an OVA)

DRRR has everything I loved about Baccano! and more. Story, characters, music and good animation. HUUUGE cast of characters with some great personalities already. Of course, it's only two episodes in, but damn it's good. It's already more interesting than Code Geass.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 17, 2010)

Here is what I'm watching or plan to.

*currently watching* :
Fairy tail
Fullmetal alchemist brotherhood
Kobato

TO : OVA (only 2 episodes, it was good)

*January* :
- Fate/stay night is good ?
It's an appealing title, and seeing there's new episodes/movie, it may be good. I should try to find the first one from 2006.
There an OVA (2 episodes, on 2010/01/22) and 1 Movie (2010/01/23) this month.
- I started Vampire bund, first episode was .. new style ! 2nd one is back to common anime style.
- I should try Katanagatari, I like fantasy and action (and plus, it's only 12 episodes long)
- I'm following Nodame cantabile too : The design changed, no ? it does look weird, both characters and background seems different. characters are too soft-shaped, and background too light.
- Sora no Woto : It's about a girl enrolling the army to learn play trumpet. It takes place in what seems to be far future. The visual graphics looks like south France region (where I lives). graphical environment looks nicely done.
There's even french text and french songs, (with almost no errors), but they still use Yen instead of Franc or Euro, while acting like if Japanese writing were un-readable and old written style.
The story is a little boring after 2 episodes, but I like daily life anime where nothing happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a little like K-On (same chara design/personality), but with a little more action.

*February* :
Eve no jikan, the movie: crap, when it's on theater it's so long to have a proper subtitled version.

*March* :
Higashi no eden (eden of the east), Movie 2 : still waiting for movie 1

*April*  :
Working!! : I don't know what it will be, I'll check it. I like daily life story.
xxxHolic Rou : no tsubasa this time ?
Major season 6 !! yeah


----------

